# HydroMAXXX leaders



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

This is a quick tutorial on how to build my HydroMAXXX leaders.

First you need to gather up all the components. Most of this stuff can be found at your local tackle retailer or you can order it online. 
List of components.
1: 400# mono. The color of the mono is irrelevant. I use different colors because I think it looks cool, but the fish don't care what color it is.

2: 2.2mm aluminium crimps for the mono. 

3: Nylon coated steel leader material between 120# and 175#. Here I'm using 150# Mason in black, but the brand or color doesn't matter. 

4: Copper crimps sized for the steel leader material your using. 

5: 4/0 coast lock swivel snaps for the bottom of the leader to attach your weight.

6: 6/0 barrel swivels for the top of the leader to tie your main line to. This is also used as a place to grab to drag your fish onto the beach.

7: 6/0 3-way swivel to join all the pieces together.

8: 8/0 Gamakatsu octopus circle hook, St#208418. With all the other components, the brand doesn't matter, but it does with the hook. I've tried all different sizes, brands, and styles of hooks and I found these to be the best all around. They are the right size to be used with a wide selection of baits different baits. The thin wire and sharp point gives me about a 95% hook up ratio. A fish rarely comes off once it's hooked. They are tempered to be soft enough to bend just a little when under pressure, but aren't so hard that they just snap like some of the hooks I've tried. If you want to use a different kind of hook then go ahead, but don't blame me when you loose fish.

9: Crimping pliers and wire cutters. 

Step 1. Cut your peices. Cut 1 piece of 400# mono 24", this will be the top section of the leader between the 6/0 swivel and the 6/0 3-way swivel. Cut 1 piece of 400# mono 30", this will be for the bottom section of leader between the 6/0 3-way swivel and the 4/0 coast lock swivel snap where the weight attaches. Cut 1 piece of the steel leader material 18", this will go between the 3-way swivel and the hook.
Step 2. Connect the pieces. Starting with the 24" piece of 400# mono, slide on a 2.2mm aluminum , then add the 6/0 swivel. Pass around 3" of tag end through the swivel and insert it through the crimp. Using a lighter, melt the tag end of the mono to form a small ball at the end. At this point slide the tag end down to the crimp until the ball is touching the crimp then pull the mono through the crimp until you have a 1/2" loop around the eye of the swivel, then crimp it with your crimping pliers. Now attach the other end of the mono to one of the eyes of the 3-way swivel in the same fashion. Repeat this process with the 30" piece of mono, with one end being attached to the 4/0 coast lock swivel and the other being attached to another eye of the 3-way swivel.
Now for the bite section. Slide 3 of your crimps over the steel leader, stick it through the last eye of the 3-way swivel, fold the tag end back about 1" slide the crimps over the tag end and crimp it down. I use heat shrink to cover the crimps on the steel leader to give it a cleaner look, but it's not required.If you do want to add heat shrink, make sure you slide it on the leader before you add the hook. Now repeat the same steps to attach the hook to the other end of the steel leader. If you used heat shrink, now is the time to slide it over the crimps and heat it with a lighter. Not the leader is compete.
To store them I simply loosely coil them and keep them in a quart ziploc bag.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Here is what the complete leader should look like.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

They are small enough to catch trout, but big enough to handle sharks upto around 8'. They have caught trout, slot reds, bull reds, keeper drum, big uglys, jackfish,stingray, and sharks. Here are just a few of the thousands of fish caught on these leaders since I started making them.


----------



## dredwards (May 17, 2011)

Sharkchum, 
What components would you recommend for a smaller version? Say for Ambassador 6500 reel?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

dredwards said:


> Sharkchum,
> What components would you recommend for a smaller version? Say for Ambassador 6500 reel?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I would recommend a bigger reel. The 6500 is probably the best all around reel ever made. I have dozens of them and if I only had one choice of reel to be stranded on a deserted island with, it would be a 6500, but they are not a good choice for a dedicated surf reel. I use mine with a 30# mono leader with a size 2 khale hook to catch bait. If that's all you have you could simply scale down my leader by half, but it wouldn't do the same thing.
I try to keep everything as simple as possible, that's why I came up with a leader that will cover a wide variety of baits and fish. When you have to keep changing out your leaders to match up with the bait you have or the fish your targeting, it takes up time, and that time would be better spent drinking beer.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I know it is difficult to tie that big stiff mono leader material. But it can be tied and i know well how to tie it.... but is there an advantage/disadvantage to tying vs sleeves? Just thinking simplicity or if you happen to run out of one of the components and need to tie a knot.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

sgrem said:


> I know it is difficult to tie that big stiff mono leader material. But it can be tied and i know well how to tie it.... but is there an advantage/disadvantage to tying vs sleeves? Just thinking simplicity or if you happen to run out of one of the components and need to tie a knot.


 400# mono can't be tied in a sleek trim knot. It can be tied, but it's ugly and gaudy. Plus what ever your tying it to has to be clamped in a vice and you need the strength of Hercules to cinch it down tight. Once you have it tied, there is a 50/50 chance of it coming untied, because aside from hooking it between two trucks and playing tug of war, you cant get them tight enough. You also waste a lot of line tying knots and the leaders will never be uniform. The crimps take seconds, I have never had one fail if I melt the ball of mono, they dont waste any line, and all my leaders are exact replicas with less then 1/16" difference from one to the next.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Great answer. Thanks for that. 
I agree. Never seem to have the crimps i need.

Just an FYI this is how i tie up when necessary. It is a work out to get it tight.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

sgrem said:


> Great answer. Thanks for that.
> 
> I agree. Never seem to have the crimps i need.
> 
> Just an FYI this is how i tie up when necessary. It is a work out to get it tight.


That's the same way I tie it, but the guy in the video doesn't show where he had it tied between two trucks to put it tight. I keep over 1000 crimps at all times and about 6 pairs of crimping pliers. They are in my office at work, my house, my truck, and my tackle boxes. If I don't have crimps and crimping pliers then I'm not fishing.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## dredwards (May 17, 2011)

Thank You. I have an older Penn Jigmaster I use in the surf. I basically put the 6500 out for whatever may pick up. I only have 17# line on it and 400# leader seem a little too big. I was just looking for a smaller all around leader more in tune with the line i have on the reel. I do appreciate your insight. Thanks again.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

dredwards said:


> Thank You. I have an older Penn Jigmaster I use in the surf. I basically put the 6500 out for whatever may pick up. I only have 17# line on it and 400# leader seem a little too big. I was just looking for a smaller all around leader more in tune with the line i have on the reel. I do appreciate your insight. Thanks again.


Here's what I do with my 6500. 
Option 1: 1/0 3-way swivel, 30# mono, and size 2 khale hook.
Cut about 18" of mono and tie one end to a eye on the 3-way swivel and the other end to your weight. I usually use a 3oz or 4oz pyramid or storm sinker. Then cut about 12" of mono and tie one end to another eye of the 3-way swivel and the other to a size 2 khale hook. then tie your main line to the third eye of the 3-way swivel. I use an improved clinch knot but you can use what ever knot you like. This is the rig that stays on my 6500's 95% of the time. I use it to fish fresh dead shrimp or finger mullet. This is primarily used to catch bait like whiting, croaker, or sand trout, but I catch trout, reds and drum on it all the time.

Option 2: 3/0 3-way swivel, 80# mono, and a 5/0 to 7/0 circle hook.
Cut about 24" of mono and tie one end to a eye of the 3 way swivel and the other to your weight. I will usually use a 4oz to 6oz pyramid, storm sinker, or smaller spider weight. Then cut about 16" of mono and tie one end to another eye of the 3-way swivel and the other to your hook. Then tie your main line to the third eye of the 3-way swivel. I use a improved clinch knot for this one to, but any knot will work. I use this with cut bait or crab to catch slot reds and drum, but I regularly catch bull reds, big uglys, and small sharks with it.


----------



## dchimitt (May 28, 2017)

What size mono do you use behind your leader?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

chimster said:


> What size mono do you use behind your leader?


What do you mean by behind the leader?


----------



## dchimitt (May 28, 2017)

Yeah, that wasn't clear. Sorry. I meant what do you use as your main line on the spool? What size?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

chimster said:


> Yeah, that wasn't clear. Sorry. I meant what do you use as your main line on the spool? What size?


30# mono

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## dchimitt (May 28, 2017)

For example, my guess is that if I am using a 135 lb. Wire leader, I would use maybe 100# mono with some braid backing.


----------



## dchimitt (May 28, 2017)

Ah. Just saw your response


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

chimster said:


> For example, my guess is that if I am using a 135 lb. Wire leader, I would use maybe 100# mono with some braid backing.


The wire leader is just to keep the sharks from biting off, it has nothing to do with the size of your main line. I only use 50# on my 6/0 and 9/0. The only reason you would ever need 100# main is if you were fishing for great whites off the coast of south Africa.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## dchimitt (May 28, 2017)

I guess I forgot to mention that I am heading to South Africa to fish for great whites. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## mullet1422 (Nov 12, 2018)

well i was gonna ask him a few questions but.................


----------



## LIL NEMO (Jul 24, 2009)

I am making some of these leaders and have two questions. Question#1 Where do you buy 6/0 3 way swivels? I can only find 5/0 and #1 sizes. The copper crimps for steel leader. Are these double crimps or sleeves? They are covered with shrink tube and look like sleeves.


----------

